# Waxy box anyone heard of them or used them?



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

http://www.waxybox.co.uk/what-is-waxybox 15 quid a month seems good too me, anyone had any experience ?


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

I know a few lads who what have the single box as a gift, and have been pleased with the contents, but dont know anyone on a 3 or 6mth subscription, and tbh thats quite a lot of sample size stuff you would get over the 6mths and take a while to work through ... but as a one off for £15 it isnt too bad at all


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

I think they look great and will probably be ordering next months one. Loads of people on Detailing World have ordered and I think they've liked the contents so far.
Depends how into detailing you are I think as to whether you'll benefit. If you're using a lot of product anyway then you'll get through your months worth and get to try new ones without committing to a whole pot/bottle. However if you're just using shampoo/polish/wax every time and are happy with that then there's possibly not much point.


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

I enjoy getting out on a weekend afternoon giving the girl a good run down while the mrs sulks in bed due to lack off attention or food. Think ill get one bought tomorrow


----------



## Peeunit (May 22, 2013)

> I enjoy getting out on a weekend afternoon giving the girl a good run down while the mrs sulks in bed due to lack off attention or food


Sounds like we have the same girlfriend..... Or could it be.... That.. all girls sulk?

Anyway. I'm going to be signing up next month> looks great, and no commitment. PAYG!


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

Peeunit said:


> > I enjoy getting out on a weekend afternoon giving the girl a good run down while the mrs sulks in bed due to lack off attention or food
> 
> 
> Sounds like we have the same girlfriend..... Or could it be.... That.. all girls sulk?
> ...


haha sounds it, only had the TT a couple of week and shes got face on, your in lincs do you have a meet?


----------



## Peeunit (May 22, 2013)

I need to change that, I'm actually in Cambridge now mate. Would be interested in a local meet if there is one tho


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Took the plunge and ordered this month's one. Will post up some pictures when it comes


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

Wooo think they get posted next week


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Got mine through today. Some nice little bits in there this time. Won't post any pictures or say what's in it as I don't want to ruin the surprise for others. Unfortunately no golden ticket for me though


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I bought my bro one this this month, yeah nice little box of goodies. No golden ticket either.


----------



## Thorpy (Sep 15, 2013)

Few people I know do it monthly and always get a decent bit of gear to be honest. I tend to just order what I want for my car but for £15 quid aint bad at all really.


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

Ive not opened the lid yet im excited because its a surprise! we all like a surprise wooo


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Well..come on then !! The suspense is killing me.


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

I used the brite max iron x on my rear wheels with great effect and ive not had a nice day to use the other bits n bobs for 15 quid its well worth it


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Glad you're pleased fella, what else did you get in the kit ?


----------



## milanonick (Sep 15, 2013)

Looks like a good haul for £15.

The Gyeon brand has recently been launched and is supposed to have some very good products.


----------



## Azra (Sep 27, 2013)

I got my waxybox 2 days ago. Anybody else got theirs?


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Azra said:


> I got my waxybox 2 days ago. Anybody else got theirs?


Didn't order this month's in the end. What was in it?


----------



## Azra (Sep 27, 2013)

Here's a photo of the contents of Waxybox No.13. It was a Halloween Special, so I'm glad I didn't get the 'pongy' car freshener!! ..... although I did scoff the little chocolate pumpkin that was kindly placed in the box ... yum! yum! :lol: :lol:


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Looks like another good one. Thanks for posting the photo


----------



## Azra (Sep 27, 2013)

TheMetalMan0 said:


> Looks like another good one. Thanks for posting the photo


You're welcome! I like the boxing glove with the W inside. Have to think where I'm going to put it though, as I'm not one for putting stickers into cars at all, but might make an exception for this!


----------

